# Finally, The build thread...another 2.0 Turbo to be on the road soon...



## x3n0x (Aug 31, 2009)

Finally , A effort to document the shoehorning of this: 

in to this:

This has been a while in the making. 
Here are the specs\Equipment:
1. 2005 MKIV VW GOLF 2.SLOW w/BEV motor
2. Kinetic Stage 1 Kit with 42LB Bosch Green Giants (PER JEFF @ C2) Has downpipe, mani etc. Pretty inclusive. Has plugs\Gaskets, intake, some plumbing, etc. WARNING! it is NOT a bolt on as advertised! at least not for any motor LATER THAN ABOUT 2002. Just to warn anybody thinking of doing this.
3. CXRacing Intercooler (Bar & Plate w/ Cast End Tanks) it is basically the smallest one they sell. More pics of it to come.
4. CXRacing Generic 2.5" FMIC Plumbing kit.
5. Mixed CXRacing\Samtec\Kinetic\ATPTURBO Silicone
6. Magnaflow High-FLow CAT\Muffler w custom exhaust (Not installed yet)
7. C2 Custom Software to match engine\Injectors. More on this later. Jeff and Chris at C2 have been awesome in helping to pull this off! We should see how this works by the middle end of this week! So exciting!!!








8. Generic Oil Cooler Kit.
9. TT Forced induction Camshaft (The more mild of the two they offer, dont remember the exact number)
10. Home Depot Boost Controller
I am looking to run about 5-10 lbs of boost. Hopefully coming close to 200 WHP. We'll see....
In any case, like everybody says if you just do some research: It will cost more money and time that you ever imagined! I can also say that a huge measure of patience is required. Also, if you do not have a bentley manual and some expertise in mechanic work, dont even try this at all! It is NOT for the faint of heart!
Now for some VW Porn:
I started with this:

I picked a nice sunny Saturday and started hacking up my bumper to mount the FMIC. It took all morning needless to say. I was still waiting on various parts to arrive etc, and decided to get a 'jump' on things. It finally got mounted ok (sorry no pics yet) but will probably still need some hacking to fit the plumbing that's being installed as you read this. (Well over the next couple days it should be finalized.)
After all the parts arrived I parked the car in a Warm garage and started disassembling things. The ECU came out first, so it could be sent out ASAP for flashload.
Then on to the engine bay:
Intake MANI and plumbing removed, New injectors installed. I also put in spark plugs.

As you can see the injector plugs didnt match the ones i had in my particular car:

Some web Searching and a order later(soldering and a wait in there sometime): 

Now they fit. The stock injectors were tiny, and used a Sumitomo connector, Where the Green Giants used an EV1 connector. The Green Giants were also about a quarter inch longer than the stock ones, requiring that I install a spacer for the fuel rail:

While I waited for the injector Plugs to come, i moved on to the other items that needed to be taken care of. As most of us VW modders know, VW has this wonderful SAI System in a lot of their cars:

Kinetic has a quick and dirty solution to plug the SAI ports using NPT threaded plugs. They even include the plugs and the the necessary tap in their turbo kit, as the new Turbo Mani you need to install, does not support the SAI system. You simply tap the existing ports in the head and insert the plugs. No worries right? Think again. The ECU checks this system to see if it is functioning properly. It uses the SAI to do a couple things:
1. Help heat up the cat during cold starts
2. Check catalyst Function
3. Check oxygen sensor function
There are a few hacks that can help fool your ECU into thinking the SAI is working, some of them less effective or clean then others, all of questionable legality. The best by far is to have your flashload vendor help you out with this problem. This is what I did, at additional charge, of course...
Here is a pic of tapping for the insertion of the plugs:

Its actually really easy, and goes smoothly if you have ever tapped anything before. The ports are just the right size and the threads cut easily. Not nearly as elegant as making a nice gasket like i saw somewhere in the forum, that covers the ports. I dont have access to machine tools, so that was not something I could have easily done.
I removed the stock mani and the associated SAI plumbing. cleaned things up, replaced\repaired studs etc. Tapped\Plugged the SAI ports and went to town.
I opted to cover the DP\MANI with a thermal management material to help in heat control. I did this before installing them in the car. I assembled the MANI\TURBO\WasteGate together, leaving the fasteners loose, and shoehorned it into the car. I had to remove the rear dogbone motor mount to do this, as it allowed the motor to rock around a bit more and helped me get things into position. 

After removing the stock DP\CAT thingy, I installed the new DP and Waste gate and associated plumbing. I have to say, Kinetic's DP is bang on! It fits really well, if just a bit tight! I left everything kinda loose until it was all in, then tightened\Torqued everything down carefully. Here are some pics of the mess installed:



After getting it into position, I started mucking around with FMIC plumbing. I kinda had an idea what I would need, but needed to be sure. I ended up ordering about four more parts than I originally planned on. Some silicone elbows, a TEE with a 1" nipple (Hard to find BTW) and some other misc stuff. It sure was a tight fit to get some of the stuff in there! Gotta love worthless hose and plumbing routing that takes up as much space as possible:

Why? Its right in the F***ing way....Who needs a heater anyways?

This one is good:

It took a lot of swearing and shoving and fumbling to get that one on. That is the intake if you believe it... Good old VW...
One thing I did learn; Make sure you put your clamps in a position that will allow you te tighten them after you get things situated. 
So far things have gone well. These are shots of the hot side run from the Turbo to the FMIC:



Stupid Air Conditioner...








Here is the intake\MAF:

The cool side has yet to be run. I needed a couple more 90 elbows to complete it and have not gotten it in yet.
In the mean time, I drained the oil and installed the oil cooler and oil return. Here is shot of just behind the radiator...

You can just see the turbo oil supply connection and the hoses coming from the oil filter... Here is a front shot...

A dremel and cut off wheel will be your friend!








I removed the oil pan, (Watch the two bolts in the bell housing!)

Yummy!
more:

My car has the 'Hybrid' oil pan. Kind of a pain to get the return mounted!
I used a drill, and a 1/2 NPT tap to prepare the pan and was able to mount the JIC fittings kinetic included in their kit. You can get these kind of fittings at most any hydraulic supply store. The taps can be found at a reputable tool dealer, or online at mcmaster CARR. Incidentally, the fittings can also be had from mcmaster if you know what to get. Here is a pic of it mounted:

Oh, and KINETIC, put some real F***ing hose in your kit! The stuff you sent is trash! Its not *THAT* expensive, considering the cost of your kit, to put some proper hose in there! A trip to evco solved that problem. 
IN any case, after a couple weeks of mucking around, it was time to put the Intake MANI back on. I had to get creative and make some support brackets for it. The old brackets are part of the stock heatshield, which will no longer fit properly because of the turbo. A trip to the 'DEPOT' (Home depot that is) yielded some aluminum stock. Some measuring, bending and careful drilling get me this:

VIOLA! custom brackets. They fit very well as you can see:

So now, all that remains is to finish the FMIC plumbing, install the flashed ECU, and get the exhaust finished.
About the ECU, Poor JEFF at C2 got more than he bargained for with my ECU I guess. Apparently VW had changed the software in my cars ECU to be a mix of older and newer code (2.0 vs 2.5 liter Code) due to my model year being transitional to the MKV cars. This resulted in a custom Turbo Program, yet to be tested. It took longer than originally planned to get the ECU taken care of, but Chris and Jeff have been great in keeping me informed and working with me to get this done. I will be installing it this week and hope to have the car up and running before weeks end! I cant wait!







IN any case, updates will be coming as i finalize this build! Later on down the road, a spacer and studs will be installed to increase the potential, and maybe, just maybe, a nice eurosport close ratio six speed tranny with limited slip DIFF (Drool). We'll see. Look at me.. I have spent this much money already and I am already planning to spend more! Stupid car anyways! Why is that? Shucks, what can I say? I like to go fast and have fun! I still need rims, lights, suspension...$$$$$$$ man... the list goes on...
_Modified by x3n0x at 10:52 PM 12-6-2009_


_Modified by x3n0x at 9:56 AM 12-16-2009_


----------



## BRES (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Finally, The build thread...another 2.0 Turbo to be on the road soon... (x3n0x)*

Niceeeeeeee Joe, 
You'll have to take me for a ride as soon as you get it running to work


----------



## x3n0x (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Finally, The build thread...another 2.0 Turbo to be on the road soon... (BRES)*

UPDATE! Got the ECU Yesterday, and finalized all of the plumbing! Going to double check everything today and finish getting the bumper mounted! With any luck, I will be getting the exhaust installed tomorrow weather permitting. Unfortunately we had a nasty Snow Storm up here last night. Pics to follow when i get a chance to upload them!


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I vote this thread gets stickied to the top of the forum in BRIGHT RED LETTERS.
Good job man, add yourself to the MK4 2.0T Roll-Call thread, ElRey can update the original post.
Great work on the install and picture taking.


----------



## x3n0x (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

Thanks Man! I cant wait to get it on the road! Its so close I can hear the turbo spooling!


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (x3n0x)*

Looks pretty hot. Anymore pics of your fuel rail? Is it all aluminum? I cant find that part number on etka


----------



## x3n0x (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Zorba2.0)*

Click one of the pics and browse the Photobucket Album. Its actually all steel, not aluminum. Its a returnless system that VW put on their later MKIV cars, with the FPR back by the pump and tank. Not sure of all the engine codes that have it...


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *x3n0x* »_Not sure of all the engine codes that have it...


BEV and BBW I think.


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

nice build! cant wait to see it all together


----------



## rexius13 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Finally, The build thread...another 2.0 Turbo to be on the road soon... (x3n0x)*

very nice build my friend
cant wait to see it all finished
a few questions
is the BEV throttle by wire? cause i have a BBW and i know it is which makes it a pain to turbo cause you need special software. ive been told jeff at C2 has done throttle by wire before
also does your car have 3 O2 sensors? and approximately how much have you spent on this build?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Slobodan... You need to set up a meeting so i can see this beast.


----------



## x3n0x (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Finally, The build thread...another 2.0 Turbo to be on the road soon... (rexius13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rexius13* »_very nice build my friend
cant wait to see it all finished
a few questions
is the BEV throttle by wire? cause i have a BBW and i know it is which makes it a pain to turbo cause you need special software. ive been told jeff at C2 has done throttle by wire before
also does your car have 3 O2 sensors? and approximately how much have you spent on this build?


You are correct, BEV is Throttle by wire. Jeff has done Throttle by wire cars, and it DOES require special software. You will have to contact C2 to see what they can do for you. They were able to help me out. My ECU needed some special work due to it being a 2005, transitional between MKIV and MKV cars.
All in all I have spent about $3500 on this build, not including tools and countless hours of research and a lot, let me say that again, a LOT of reading! I would say that you can probably do it cheaper if you buy it piecemeal, but then you have to know exactly what you need. Your car will be different than mine most likely, and may need parts I didnt.

UPDATE for everybody: 
Plumbing looks good, and the bumper is mounted! Filled it with oil the other day and no leaks! It looks sweet!







Would have worked on it today, but I have been out with a cold and in bed most of the day







. I will post pics in a little while...Gotta get them off the Camera and upload them. I forgot to take one of the bumper completely mounted, but, I do have a couple of test fitting and stuff. Check back later on....


----------



## x3n0x (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Finally, The build thread...another 2.0 Turbo to be on the road soon... (x3n0x)*

OK. Here are the pics...
The ECU...YESSSSSSSS (Those of you who play quake, you know..the sound bite that plays when you get the BFG, yep! That one.... YESSSSSSS....)


Engine bay with finished plumbing...(SANS Crank case breather hose, now installed)

The cool side run from the FMIC:


Its a tight fit!!!


Bypass Valve mounting:

Bumper Test Fit: 


There was some additional hacking to be done after i got the plumbing installed, thought not a whole lot. Got it taken care of Tuesday night, and now the bumper is mounted! Man I love my dremel tool!







I also had to move the horns around. I'll try and remember to get a pic of that ClusterF**K next time I work on it... I used the same mount points, but flipped them around a bit to make room for the pipes.
I'll also try and remember to take pics of the CAT, Muffler and Exhaust tip for those who are interested. 



_Modified by x3n0x at 9:25 PM 12-9-2009_


----------



## Cee-dub (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Finally, The build thread...another 2.0 Turbo to be on the road soon... (x3n0x)*









I too have pivoted my horns on the same mount point (in my case for fog lights)... and unfortunately that is all I have in common with your awesome build. Subscribed.


----------



## BRES (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (skateman190)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skateman190* »_Slobodan... You need to set up a meeting so i can see this beast.









haha yeah I'm getting a ride first though


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

I see the SAI pump hoses are not connected but the plug on the left is... does the plug still need to be connected since you wont be using it?


----------



## x3n0x (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: (ChEeZJeTTa04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChEeZJeTTa04* »_I see the SAI pump hoses are not connected but the plug on the left is... does the plug still need to be connected since you wont be using it?

The SAI is GONE BABY!! Just removed it tonight!
Boy do I have an update! IT runs! it runs!








First, the good stuff:
Video HERE:
http://s1005.photobucket.com/a...d.flv 
You can see all the smoke from the new mani and stuff. It fired right up and after a little rough running started to idle ok. NO codes that werent expected! I expected the second O2 heater code cause its not plugged in currently until the exhaust is installed. 
Here are the pics i wanted to get:

FMIC all mounted and lookin' good with my custom FAST stenciled on there... It looks cooler in person...
And for ChEeZJeTTa04, about the SAI:

VIOLA! the cleaned up engine bay...
Heres the CAT, Muffler and Tip:

Gonna be sweet! Cant wait! Tomorrow baby!
I limped it around the block a little, seems to be a bit rich, and the boost gauge doesnt seem to be working right. Looking into that. I can hear the turbo spooling up, and the bypass valve working! Sounds mean! It is a lot bigger sounding than I thought it would be, I mean you can really hear it! Of course running with no exhaust helps, but you know...
Still runs a bit rough, but didnt really have time to let the ECU adapt much either as it was getting late and the noise...anyway...The tune may be a bit on the rich side, but cant really tell yet...I may have to bite the bullet and buy a VAG-COM.
Any gurus care to weigh in and suggest some things that may be causing the Gauge to not work? I'm open to Suggestions, but I suspect its the placement of the hoses on the TB\Mani. (The particular port they are hooked to) Doing some research to learn a bit more...



_Modified by x3n0x at 9:03 PM 12-10-2009_


----------



## x3n0x (Aug 31, 2009)

*Latest Update...*

Got the exhaust put on today, and it sounds great! Nice and throaty, no rice burning here... Still need to work out the Boost gauge issue, but other than that everything seems to be working. 
Turbo is a bit laggy, and will need to be swapped for a smaller one in the future (more $$$). Time to take a rest... In any case, here is another success story of a turbo'd 2.0!


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Latest Update... (x3n0x)*

What a clean engine bay, I bet your hands didn't get dirty! Nice job!


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Latest Update... (jettatech)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good to see that there are no major issues.. Get that boost gauge working and tell us how much boost you running.


----------



## mk4slow8v (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Latest Update... (ChEeZJeTTa04)*

nice work and thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif definitely the most useful thread i've read in a while!


----------



## x3n0x (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Latest Update... (x3n0x)*

Well, Re-plumbed the boost gauge\waste-gate\bypass valve vacuum lines today. Looks like the Wastegate is not opening consistently, so i'll need to check the fittings etc. They are just down underneath, and its cold and wet outside, so for now I will just be careful with the gas pedal. Looks I am running anywhere between 7-10 lbs of boost, and the BUTT DYNO average says about 160-170HP (This has been confirmed by one other person so far). The boost really doesnt come until about 3000-4000 RPM. A slightly smaller turbo would definitely be a bonus! Anybody want to unload a GT2860RS with a t3 four bolt turbine housing for a fair price?








As for the problem I was having, it seems the vacuum port on the top of the TB has a very small opening into the intake mani, enough for a boost gauge, but not for a possibly leaky waste gate fitting and a bypass valve. Re-Plumbing the Waste gate and Bypass to the Evap Purge port seems to have fixed the issue. The boost gauge is still on the TB, and works fine now. (The response was extremely sluggish and inaccurate before)

That said, it definitely has a lot more pep than it did! I don't want to push it too hard until I know everything is working well, including the damn waste gate







. It will also need a bit of tuning, but over all, I am extremely pleased so far, despite the lag!







It is really nice on the freeway when you are in a high gear (4th or 5th) and need that extra little push to accelerate! 



_Modified by x3n0x at 3:03 PM 12-12-2009_


----------



## mk4vdub (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: Latest Update... (x3n0x)*

Beautiful job well done and welcome to the club. I recently completed the same turbo set-up my Mk4 2.0. I would reccomend wideband A/R gauge and change the motor-mounts if you haven't already. Cheers! its a fun car to own and drive.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Latest Update... (mk4vdub)*

Cx racing isn't bad.. When my 2slow was turbo it held boost pretty good. And the intercooler was top notch for what I paid. And 2.0t's r the $#it... well mk3 ones atleast.


----------



## x3n0x (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Latest Update... (x3n0x)*

Well, this will probably be the final update, unless something horrific happens! (Knock on wood!)
Waste Gate is fixed, Boost controller installed, and dialed in! Solid 8 PSI every time! The Home depot boost controller I made works really well! 1 Turn = 1 PSI! 
I wiped the road with my first wanna be honda driver today!







He even had a run on me! I wish I could've seen his face!







Too bad it was dark!
Not to say I'll be sweeping up hondas left and right, but I thought it was pretty funny!
The only future update may be tuning and possibly a different turbo, when I can spend the money! This has been an extremely educational, and very rewarding journey! Thanks to all the guys that gave me pointers, and help inspire me to press on! 2.0 FTW! Vortex Rocks!


----------



## mitchsmkIIIgti (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Finally, The build thread...another 2.0 Turbo to be on the road soon... (x3n0x)*

IM sent


----------



## BRES (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Finally, The build thread...another 2.0 Turbo to be on the road soon... (mitchsmkIIIgti)*

I drove in this car yesterday and I can confirm how fast this beast is and it was done right with no shortcuts...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Finally, The build thread...another 2.0 Turbo to be on the road soon... (BRES)*

Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x3n0x (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Latest Update... (x3n0x)*

Well, Been awhile since I last updated this thread. Lots going on...
In any case, Working with C2, and 6 or so flash Loads later, The ECU is finally happy and not throwing codes! It even starts properly in the cold now! I cant say enough good things about C2. Those guys are awesome!
The Car pulls well, and is a blast to drive! The only thing I would like less of is turbo lag, but I kind of expected it with the size of the Kinetic Turbo and the smallish motor it went on... Someday soon...







I think a new DIFF would be in order as well as a lighter flywheel and better clutch! Hmmm... Maybe I should start buying Idaho Lottery tickets...
Still need to find a local Dyno, and cough up some dough to get the hard numbers!








Need to poke elRey to get him to update my build to complete-ish. Once you start, you never finish!


----------



## Zero41792 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Latest Update... (x3n0x)*

Wait you running stock trans/clutch? I didn't think it could handle much.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

it did not look like your turbo center was clocked up and down? am i wrong? seemed pretty diagonal?


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (x3n0x)*

Excellent build man....Really clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x3n0x (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Latest Update... (Zero41792)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zero41792* »_Wait you running stock trans/clutch? I didn't think it could handle much.

Yes I still am. I will replace the clutch\Flywheel when it decides to take a dump. I would like a new 6 speed close ratio tranny w\LS diff, but $$$$ are a factor right now!







If I do go that far, I will definitely need some suspension upgrades though. Body roll can get pretty scary now that the car can get up and go! 
@vdubbugman53 :
I did several Test fits, and the pic your talking about is of one of them. I had to re-clock a couple times to get it lined up! Also, it wasent easy getting the camera up in there underneath and still getting it to focus properly, so it could be at a weird angle.
@vwhotrodder 2 :
Thanks man! I had fun doing it too! After all isn't fun at least half of the reason why we do this anyway? Having a sleeper is just a bonus!


----------



## Zero41792 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Latest Update... (x3n0x)*

I will probably do the same until I get ECS's stage 1.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

how much power you lookin to make? stage 2 might be better option


----------



## Zero41792 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

I talked with Quinton about it. Probably going stg 3 Kinetic, and making 240ish whp


_Modified by Zero41792 at 9:02 AM 4-2-2010_


----------



## rexius13 (Sep 6, 2008)

Great build man! Props to you!

I have a question. Do you think this same set up will work on a 2.0 BBW?


----------

